# Bow-fingered Gecko (Cyrtodactylus mamanwa)



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

Hey guys it's me again.. You still remember my drunken snake dealer? The one who brought a bag of vipers, literally? Well lucky for me he hasn't forgotten about me during my 4-month absence.

He had a deal someplace nearby so he decided to drop-by my new petplace and give me a welcome home gift, 2 pairs of a first generation captive-bred Bow-fingered gecko, Cyrtodactylus mamanwa.










At first I wasn't really impressed by them or the fact that they look like my normal house geckos, but a week later they've already won my heart. I only kept a pair since I wasn't really confident about my Gecko Mastery just yet and the other pair I shipped off to a friend in Croydon somewhere in England.

Hydrating in warm water, a little coconut juice & a little honey..










Inside their quarantine enclosure. First day, first dinner (female had obvious unshed skin left -__-)










What my pair looks like a week after they first arrived. Showing off their normal male/female coloration. I can't believe they were doing a courtship chase on my hand while I'm taking pictures. Guess they don't mind doing it in public -__-










Stunning male coloration.. Nuff said..










Start your weekend right!


----------



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

Dear lord, i heard them make a sound for the first time. Nothing like any tokay or house gecko sound I've heard -__-


----------

